# Blaupunkt London MP48 Radio and Sat Nav problem



## k11ngy (Jul 16, 2012)

Not sure if correct place but I have a Blaupunkt London Mp48 radio/sat nav and for some reason the radio just wont turn on.

It worked fine yesterday and the sat nav was actually producing sound through the radio (Came up PHONE on the radio display when directions were sent through)

Now the directions are actually coming direct from sat Nav and radio dead?

If anyone could help?

Thank you

Steve

Swift Kontiki 645 2008


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Is power getting to the radio? Check the fuses first but after that it might be worth removing the radio to check rear connections and refitting it. Alternatively, if you have the slot above it with a sort of odds and ends bin then you could try removing this (I think it will just pull out (carefully!) and you'll be able to get your fingers to the back of the radio. That's how the Blaupunkt London was fitted on my 2008 Ace Adventurer which is out of the same stable.
Bill


----------



## k11ngy (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Bill very much and will have a look

Thank you

Steve



k11ngy said:


> Not sure if correct place but I have a Blaupunkt London Mp48 radio/sat nav and for some reason the radio just wont turn on.
> 
> It worked fine yesterday and the sat nav was actually producing sound through the radio (Came up PHONE on the radio display when directions were sent through)
> 
> ...


----------



## k11ngy (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Bill

Fuse def ok but cat get to radio through top so assume need tools to extract radio myself from front?

Cant understand how is was working yesterday and then ???????

Thanks again

Steve


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry Steve - can't offer any further advice. Don't have the Ace any more so I can't go and check for you!
Probably needs a trip to the dealer :-(
Bill


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Steve,
I've located the manuals for the radio on the web. PM me with your email address if you need a copy.
regards,
Bill


----------



## k11ngy (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Bill

I have to write this in different format as they dont like me posting links unless I fully subscribe???


stevekingatbreezeict

.co

.uk


----------

